# wood cocks



## longhaulpointer (Mar 12, 2009)

anyone seeing any timber doodles yet? besides the residnets, any starting to some down from the north yet?


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

Spencer lake,north side. Fast little buggers scared the s out of me. Ugly too. They were in some dense closley grown trees,on the ground.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Saw a couple last Sunday along a small creek in some real dense brush. Not sure if they were residents or migrators, they didn't stick around to talk much : ) !!


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

anybody put any up this weekend???


----------

